# Vector twin-beam 3MCP "VEC158" spotlight ?



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 1, 2008)

I have a Vector Twin-Beam 3 million CP spotlight, model # VEC158, and I need to know how to access the battery.

The furnished instructional materials indicate that there is a vented platform with four screws accessible when the product's illuminator assembly is disassembled as if relamping it (the battery being behiond this platform), yet there is no platform or screws visible when disassembling the unit in this manner.

I purchased it specifically for evaluation on my website, but it behaves exactly as if there is a discontinuity between the battery and the rest of the circuitry; ie. the "area light" LEDs come on when the unit is plugged in for charging (and the switch on the back is set accordingly) and the unit indicates a full charge (including the green LED) immediately upon plugging the unit into AC, but it does not otherwise function - that is, *NONE* of the lights function when the unit is unplugged (the "area light" LEDs, one halogen, or both halogens), and the battery status monitor stays dark when the battery test button is pressed.

Help, please. :help:  :help:
Any ideas here?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 1, 2008)

Craig, maybe PM BVH and ask him. 

He did this mod not long ago:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/204273


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 2, 2008)

PM sent...thank you!!! :thanks:


----------

